# (T-)DSL geht nicht - Ich verzweifle!

## kip

hallo!

also, ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.... die Geschichte von vorne:

Ich wollte einen "Backuprouter" unter Gentoo aufsetzen damit ich unseren eigentlichen Router und Server in Ruhe neu aufsetzen kann (auch unter Gentoo). Aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht DSL unter Gentoo zum laufen zu bekommen.

Ich bin nach der Kurzanleitung von gentoo.de vorgegangen, möchte also kein rp-pppoe benutzen!

Wenn ich versuche ppp0 zu starten erscheint im Syslog folgendes:

```

Sep 29 17:46:25 [pppd] Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.1/pppoe.so loaded.

Sep 29 17:46:25 [pppd] Kernel doesn't support ppp_generic needed for PPPoE

Sep 29 17:46:25 [pppd] Exit.

```

Es liegt also am Kernel (mittlerweile hab ich so ca. 10 Stück kompiliert). So, hier meine Kernelconfig:

```

 # grep PPP /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

```

sollte doch richtig sein, oder?

Wer weiß an was das liegen könnte ... ich werde daraus nicht mehr schlau .... bin sehr dankbar für jede hilfe!!

----------

## kip

da ich mir sicher bin das es am kernel liegt lade ich mir gerade die original quellen von kernel.org runter und werde damit mal einen kernel kompilieren ... mal schaun was dabei rauskommt.

----------

## dek

Ich habe alles als Modul kompiliert.

Versuch das dochmal..

```

# grep PPP /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

```

----------

## dek

 *kip wrote:*   

> da ich mir sicher bin das es am kernel liegt lade ich mir gerade die original quellen von kernel.org runter und werde damit mal einen kernel kompilieren ... mal schaun was dabei rauskommt.

 

Welchen kernel benutzt du denn zur Zeit? Bei mir klappte das mit den Vanilla Sources 2.4.18 sowie 2.4.19 problemlos.

----------

## kip

Modul: hatte ich schon

Kernel: hatte die gentoo sourcen ...

Bin grad mit dem kompilieren des original kernels fertig ... mal schaun was er jetzt macht ... ich poste es gleich mal   :Exclamation: 

----------

## kip

ES GEHT !!! ARGHH !!!!

Kann jmd. den offiziellen von gentoo mal berichten das die in ihren Kernel sourcen einen Fehler haben ?!? Hab die exakt gleiche config wie beim gentoo-kernel jetzt beim original kernel benutzt und ppp läuft !!!

ohmann, dass hat mich jetzt einen ganzen Tag gekostet ... aber wieder was gelernt: ab jetzt nur noch die original sourcen von kernel.org ....

----------

## fubar

bei mir gehts mit den sourcen von gentoo, daran kann es also nicht liegen...

----------

## Deever

Naja, ich hatt mit den gentoo sources bis jetzt nur probs ohne ende. :Sad: 

Aber viel spass denen, bei denens funzt!  :Wink: 

----------

## kip

 *fubar wrote:*   

> bei mir gehts mit den sourcen von gentoo, daran kann es also nicht liegen...

 

es muss aber daran liegen -- selbe .config nur anderer kernel und auf einmal geht es !? worans solls bitte sonst liegen ??

----------

## fubar

versuch doch mal nur CONFIG_PPP=m und CONFIG_PPPOE=m

----------

